# Ebay - Metro Â£19,500 Starting price!



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Did I mention it was a 6R4? 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2451491395&category=29757


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

That's a very long and full washing line 

Are they long johns :


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Does not look like a genuine 6R4 from the photo, more like a standard Metro with the mother of a bodykit.

Also a bit sus that its only covered 300 miles since new :-/


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

> Does not look like a genuine 6R4 from the photo, more like a standard Metro with the mother of a bodykit.
> 
> Also a bit sus that its only covered 300 miles since new :-/


Yeah, agree. There was a piccie of a 6R4 in the Telegraph at the weekend. In truth they don't look much like a Metro at all. Whereas this one does sadly. :-/


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Should be fairly easy to spot by having a look to see which end the engine is at


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

Looks like the genuine thing to me...certainly running on the correct wheels.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

> MG Metro 6R4 GROUP B RALLY CAR (Road spec ) One of only 200 cars. allways held in private collections thus in very good condition. only covered some 300 miles from new. history and MOTs etc.A rare chance to buy a *piece of motoring history.*


Certainly a piece of something...I'd forgotten how ugly they were.


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

No one bid at all. Â I just want one so that when I've got a collection of exotic cars and when asked "whats the quickest point to point car in you collection" - I can say "Oh a Rover Metro"

But a 205 t16 would be better.

Rhod


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

They made brilliant Clubman Spec rally cars though - John Price used to win every bit of silverware going in the Southwest. Tony Pond was an awesome sight on it's only outing on the old RAC rally before they banned the Group B cars. It's a Metro, but not as we know it.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Definitely!! or an RS200!! ;D








  












> But a 205 t16 would be better.
> 
> Rhod


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Ford? Rover? Dull. Dull. Dull.

My money would go on a Lancia Delta S4. Always intrigued by the use of turbocharger _and_ supercharger on 1.8 litres magnesium engine that regularly yielded between 400-600p and could push out 1000hp. : :

It was one of these and the T16 evolution that ran around a wet Spa GP circuit in 84-85, in a time that would have put them third on the grid for that years F1GP. 

http://www.fiat-abarth.net/lancias4.html





































Macrae, Makinnen and co 'only' get 300hp in todays WRC cars. Poofs.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

That is not as Delta S4 but the (crap spec - compared to group B) Lancia Delta Integrali Â (Group A???) sucessor to the S4 for World Rally Championship


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Integrale.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

On the road cars, doesn't the integrale bit only relate to the massive body kitted version?

That is I think it was possible to have a Lancia Delta integrale that was slow (and available in RHD).

And it was also possible to have a Lancia Delta HF Turbo without the huge kit?

Lastly only the HF Turbo Integrale was the full on package and only available in LHD?

Of course, I may well be wrong.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Had a quick look - seems like I was sort of right.

The original HF was not dissimilar to the standard car in looks, and the Intergrale was more aggressive.

But it's the Evoluzione models that had the huge kits.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Aye.

Delta HF turbo fwd
Deltas HF 4wd
Delta HF Integrale 8V ( first blistered arches)
Delta HT Integrale 16V
Delta HF Integrale 16V EVOLUZIONE
Delta HF Integrale 16V Evo Catalyser.

Still a very rapid car point to point in the right hands.

http://www.scuderia-lancia-integrale.com/acceuil.html


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Mate of mine had one and I've never been so scared in my life as I was when in that.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2004)

> Ford? Â Rover? Â Dull. Â Dull. Dull.
> 
> My money would go on a Lancia Delta S4. Â Always intrigued by the use of turbocharger _and_ Â supercharger on 1.8 litres magnesium engine that regularly yielded between 400-600p and could push out 1000hp. : :
> 
> ...


was around 6th or 7th place


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

Lancia Delta S4 Stradale being auctioned on 21st Feb by H&H.

See www.classic-auctions.com follow the link for the sale on 21st ... lot 91

estimate Â£42k to Â£48k


----------

